# A nikotin káros hatása a termékenységre



## Gerry905

Hello. 

I'm trying to analyse this sentece here, I know what it means but I can't understand what the possessive *a *in hatás*a* is referring to. 
Also is the sublative case always used with hatás?


----------



## AndrasBP

Gerry905 said:


> I can't understand what the possessive *a *in hatás*a* is referring to.



The possessive "-a" refers to "nikotin".

A nikotin hatás*a *= the effect of nicotine



Gerry905 said:


> Also is the sublative case always used with hatás?


Yes, I think so. The suffix "-ra/-re" corresponds to "on" in the English phrase "effect *on* something".


----------



## Gerry905

Thank you!


----------

